# Which is the best Movie in this series?



## girish_AMD (Aug 13, 2007)

Which is the best movie the Die Hard Series?

Die Hard 1.0
Die Hard 2.0
Die Hard 3.0
Die Hard 4.0


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 13, 2007)

3


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

I find the 3rd one the worst  all 1 / 2 / 4 is pretty good... but 3rd one doesnt feel good at all


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 13, 2007)

alll.... .. die hard brucewillis fan...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 17, 2007)

Dam I barely remember wathcing the previous Die hard movies but Die Hard 4 was excellent.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 17, 2007)

Die Hard 1 and 4.0 were the best..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

DH1 & DH 4 was good . Cannot remember the plot of DH2 & DH3


----------



## karnivore (Aug 17, 2007)

1 wins hands down. In fact it is rated as one of the top 10 action flicks


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 17, 2007)

watched  all 4 movies ..............Die hard 4 is the best .


----------



## amol48 (Aug 18, 2007)

1 and 4 were the best. difficult to decide which one of these two


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2007)

just was dh 1 today morning ! its was ok but boring...saw the first 20 mins of dh 4 got bored and stopped it !!

if its about action then i think rambo is the best !! this is no where compared to rambo !!


----------



## Champs (Aug 26, 2007)

die hard 4 is the best


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 26, 2007)

why is this in F.C plz move it


----------



## vivekrules (Aug 26, 2007)

Die Hard 4 ... !!


----------



## entrana (Aug 26, 2007)

u guys liked dh4 it is awful it doesent even have a story i quit the theater in 30 mins


----------



## ambandla (Aug 26, 2007)

+1 for 1


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 27, 2007)

Live Free or Die HARD


----------

